# Home brewer to pro brewer



## Yob (8/5/15)

Location: cherry tree hotel

Date: Monday 18:5:15

Come along and hear how people like us made the big leap. Ask the questions as to the steps needed, pitfalls, things to watch out for, to plan for. 

There will be a fantastic range of east meets West breweries including our very own, mmmyummybeer (Tracy) and her fine fella Bruce, Tracy will be taking the stage with... Er... Others, sorry, names escape me. It's probably on the website somewhere. 

It's a fantastic night with plenty of give-aways and raffles etc and a night not to be missed, I've been the last 3 years running think and will continue to attend. 

Get along if you can just for shits and giggles, if you're thinking of going pro. You can't afford to not bring a pen (memory is often hazy the next day. 

The venue is a step up from where it's been previously (same people runnings no it) and I look forward to seeing you all there.

I will be the red bearded yob as always.

*not involved in it in any other way than loving this event and a few quiet whispers to help out folks.


----------



## citizensnips (8/5/15)

Sounds good Yob, was this like a ticketed sit down event with speakers or is it more of a mingle occasion? Also what time does it start?
Cheers


----------



## Yob (8/5/15)

Bit of both mate, you get x tasters with your ticket, pro Brewers take the stage and do a bit of 'about me' then it's question answer time, so it's a cool format and pretty open. 

Time? Er.. 7ish at a guess.. My memory is pretty hazy on previous events


----------



## Mardoo (8/5/15)

7pm, $40, Cherry Tree Hotel in Richmond, here:
https://goodbeerweek.com.au/events/view/41/From-Home-Brewer-to-Pro-Brewer


----------



## Yob (8/5/15)

You able to attend mardoo?


----------



## brendo (8/5/15)

Really good event last year - am sure it will be even better this year!!


----------



## Mardoo (8/5/15)

Yob said:


> You able to attend mardoo?


Most likely.


----------



## Yob (8/5/15)

bangin..


----------



## Mardoo (8/5/15)

If you have any interest at all in the notion of going pro this is a great way to hear about what it takes. I've been to the last two and I've learned just how little I know each time. Always a good thing when you're contemplating jumping up to your neck in...mash. It will absolutely fuel your contemplation of whether this brewing thing is something you want to do every day in a somewhat repetitive fashion. Even when the descriptions of constant cleaning and sanitising have finished pummeling you, you will find yourself inspired as a brewer and hopefully in the direction that's right for you. I GREATLY appreciate the effort the organisers and brewers have gone to in the past and now, if for nothing else than a good night of brewing tales and drinking beers. Fully recommended, whether you're serious about it or just fancied the idea of brewing full time when you were drunk one night.


----------



## Blind Dog (9/5/15)

Bugger

Single parent week with SWMBO in the US and me stupidly declining an offer for MIL to be down here. Need to,find a babysitter


----------



## jimmy_jangles (9/5/15)

is there ever anything like this in nsw?


----------



## Yob (9/5/15)

Not that I'm aware of mate, 

Catch the train down for a few days


----------



## Weizguy (9/5/15)

Any chance of capturing this on video for Youtube?
I might even be willing to pay a small fee to watch it.
Should I contact the organisers?


----------



## Yob (9/5/15)

Dunno Les, can ask mate. Might be a good idea to drop the organisers a line too, if they can't do it this year, they might look at it next. Dunno what the venues AV setup is though.


----------



## Weizguy (10/5/15)

Emailed to Good Beer Week:

_Is it possible to obtain a copy of the Home brewer to Pro brewer presentations on DVD, or can it be recorded and made available on YouTube, possibly even at a small fee?
If not this year, then an option for future events.
I can only see this as a good marketing opportunity for the furtherance of Good Beer Week, and relations with all home brewers.
Thanks for your time
Les_


----------



## Tahoose (10/5/15)

Going to head along, see you guys there.


----------



## Yob (13/5/15)

A reminder that this event is next Monday, get those questions written down and get your beer coat on.. I had a sneaky look at the tap list last night and it's a cracker


----------



## droid (13/5/15)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Emailed to Good Beer Week:
> 
> _Is it possible to obtain a copy of the Home brewer to Pro brewer presentations on DVD, or can it be recorded and made available on YouTube, possibly even at a small fee?
> If not this year, then an option for future events.
> ...


are the cameras going to be rolling?


----------



## Woostyle (13/5/15)

Very much looking forward to this event!!


----------



## Yob (13/5/15)

It's a take Tuesday off event for sure...


----------



## Woostyle (13/5/15)

UH OH! I thought out of all the events im going to this would be the tamest.. Its gonna be a long shift on tuesday!


----------



## Yob (13/5/15)

Really? A bunch of homebrewers sitting about in a pub talking about beer and brewing?

lolz


----------



## Woostyle (13/5/15)

Makes sense now that u put it that way. :blink:


----------



## Danwood (16/5/15)

See you there, fuckers.


----------



## Blind Dog (16/5/15)

You're all bar stewards! Have to be at the school by 6 to pick up the little man

Just realised its GABS this week too.

Think Im going to cry


----------



## Tahoose (19/5/15)

Tahoose is populating struggle street this morning.


----------



## Yob (19/5/15)

I am in so much trouble.... 

Worth it..


----------



## droid (19/5/15)

trouble, as in:
you haven't gotten home yet?
spent money allocated to the nursery?
someone was talking when they should have been listening and you gave 'em what for?


----------



## Crusty (19/9/20)

Some exciting news for me.
I'll be brewing full time at The Wobbly Chook Brewing Company in Yamba, NSW. It's a small scale, pilot brewery with planned expansion to a larger production brewery within two years. Due to zoning & council regulations, the brewery will be focusing on beers brewed on site with growlers the only allowed takeaway. At this stage, we're looking to have 6 beers on tap with 4 core beers & 2 seasonal changeovers. The planned production brewery will allow us to keg & can for other establishments. Installation date is scheduled for the first week in December 2020, but I'm guessing officially open to the public sometime late January, early February. Smack bang in the middle of the township & easy walking distance from the caravan parks or anywhere in town. 
Woodfired pizzas, cheese & meat platters, live bands & just a darn good time.


----------



## philrob (19/9/20)

Good news. Mrs warra and I spent a few days in Yamba last July after returning from Qld to see our family up there. It'll be our regular stop off spot on our journey to see our family (daughter + husband, son + wife, and all our grandkids are in Brisbane).
The only brewery I could find was way out towards the highway, so it will be great to have one in the town. I always look for local craft breweries every place we visit.


----------



## Crusty (19/9/20)

It would be great to meet you in person & put faces to names. 
Looking forward to catching up over a nice cold beer & a cracking pizza.


----------



## razz (19/9/20)

Congrats and good luck Crusty, I envy Chook’s new role!


----------



## Crusty (19/9/20)

razz said:


> Congrats and good luck Crusty, I envy Chook’s new role!



Thanks razz.
There's no one on the face of this earth that's better suited to that role than Chook.
Every time they come out to my place to taste a new beer on tap, he's here for the long haul. He always turns up with an esky full of prawns or mud crabs which go hand in hand with a cold one. I'm really excited but a tad nervous at the same time.


----------



## DU99 (19/9/20)

Good to see someone following their dreams..


----------



## /// (25/10/20)

Crusty said:


> Some exciting news for me.
> I'll be brewing full time at The Wobbly Chook Brewing Company in Yamba, NSW. It's a small scale, pilot brewery with planned expansion to a larger production brewery within two years. Due to zoning & council regulations, the brewery will be focusing on beers brewed on site with growlers the only allowed takeaway. At this stage, we're looking to have 6 beers on tap with 4 core beers & 2 seasonal changeovers. The planned production brewery will allow us to keg & can for other establishments. Installation date is scheduled for the first week in December 2020, but I'm guessing officially open to the public sometime late January, early February. Smack bang in the middle of the township & easy walking distance from the caravan parks or anywhere in town.
> Woodfired pizzas, cheese & meat platters, live bands & just a darn good time.


Did the council or the cops dictate growlers only? Bit concerned they can define this when the legal facility does not restrict under the Liquor Act. If it is a preferene for the business there are plenty of small machinery options. Growler supply has not been the best with c19


----------



## Crusty (25/10/20)

/// said:


> Did the council or the cops dictate growlers only? Bit concerned they can define this when the legal facility does not restrict under the Liquor Act. If it is a preferene for the business there are plenty of small machinery options. Growler supply has not been the best with c19



Might of been my misinterpretation of owners vs council permission. I know we can't keg for other establishments where we are but if all goes well, a larger production brewery is on the cards at the Industrial Estate. I know there's mobile canning businesses around if they head down that path. The brewery construction will be completed sometime next week so it's not too far away from shipment date.


----------



## Crusty (7/2/21)

Well.
Here we go. Installation has begun & it's the end of day one.
Tomorrow will be installation of the 5 fermenters & plumbing up all the tanks, kettles etc. Glycol plumbing towards the end of the day.


----------



## Grmblz (8/2/21)

Let the cleaning, begin.


----------



## Crusty (8/2/21)

A few more shots of plumbing progress today.
I've never seen so many butterfly valves in my life.


----------



## razz (9/2/21)

I love all of that shiny stuff, especially the steam jigger and the plate chiller. Good luck Crusty, always remember, brewing is fun.


----------



## MHB (9/2/21)

Crusty said:


> A few more shots of plumbing progress today.
> I've never seen so many butterfly valves in my life.


Have a look at a Premier system, Butterflies up the warzoo, bit of a surprise when you find a use for some of them.
Mark


----------



## Crusty (10/2/21)

MHB said:


> Have a look at a Premier system, Butterflies up the warzoo, bit of a surprise when you find a use for some of them.
> Mark



I'll check it out.
Cheers


----------



## Crusty (31/3/21)

Things are moving along really well at the brewery with the 5th fermenter being filled tomorrow. It's been a massive learning curve from running the brewery, making the beers, pumping the wort to the fermenters & now onto keg washing & filling them all. It's a big change from brewing in the garage to a full on commercial system but I'm really enjoying the process. I've been basically handed the role of brewing my own hours, days, times etc. I'm full time but can work whenever I want, no set times or days, just head in & start cleaning or brewing etc. I even sneak a beer in while I'm working from the fermenters & getting paid to do it. It's a dream setup to be honest & I just let the boss know what I'm doing on the day or the next working day. The brewery is on the left side of the Cafe & the fermenters on the right & we pump the wort to the fermenters via a brewery hose. The photos of the flow meters show the speed it's being pumped over & the temp going over. The wort is pumped through a heat exchanger where tap water takes off most of the heat & is diverted back to the HLT & I control the glycol speed which sets the wort temp. It's certainly not all fun & games though, cleaning absolutely sucks.


----------



## razz (1/4/21)

Thanks for the update Crusty. I’m glad that your in your dream job. Cleaning sucks! But the better you are at cleaning, the better you will be at brewing.


----------

